# Looking at a P226 and I have a question.



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

I was at my local gun store looking at a P226. It was the basic model I believe, anyhow I noticed that this gun had a one piece grip instead of other versions that have screws on the side. My question is can this grip be changed? Or am I S.O.L. if I purchase this gun? The reason I am asking is because this is my dream pistol and would really like to customize the grips along with a couple other things. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

New 226's have a one piece grip while older 226's have a 2 piece set. There are internal differences between them. As of now, there are no other grips for the new models. This will probably change in the future. Have you handled and compared the different grips ? I love the new model. I converted my old german 226 & 228 to the one piece grip. The only downside is the new grip is more difficult to remove and reinstall. There is a t-handle tool(it comes with the conversion set) that makes it easier, but I don't know if it comes with the new models. Whichever model you chose, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I think I will probably get the new model because it does feel better in my hands compared to the way the older model does.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

hud35500 said:


> There is a t-handle tool(it comes with the conversion set) that makes it easier, but I don't know if it comes with the new models.


It does. It took me forever to figure out what the heck it was. There were no instructions on its use included in the box.



hud35500 said:


> Whichever model you chose, you will not be disappointed.


I agree.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Somebody should make a youtube video of the installation and removal if they haven't already....I am surprised that there were no instructions included from Sig.....JJ


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

chessail77 said:


> Somebody should make a youtube video of the installation and removal if they haven't already....I am surprised that there were no instructions included from Sig.....JJ


I sure didn't see any if there were. But I've made those types of mistakes before, though.


----------



## Sig Marine (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually the one-piece grips can be removed and two-piece grips installed. The frame still has locations for screws under the panels. If doing so, make sure to get the proper length screws as those too long will interfere with the magazines.

Semper Fi...Sig Marine (Certified Sig Armorer)


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sig Marine said:


> Actually the one-piece grips can be removed and two-piece grips installed. The frame still has locations for screws under the panels. If doing so, make sure to get the proper length screws as those too long will interfere with the magazines.
> 
> Semper Fi...Sig Marine (Certified Sig Armorer)


yes you can convert your grips from the E2 grips to the standard ones with screws, but like sigmarine said above....... watch your screw length. good luck with your build and god bless.


----------

